# What is the avg temp of your 942 HDD?



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

I noticed in the diag screen (menue 6-3) that my 942 HDD has avg temp of 111 degrees.

-Curious if that is considered hot or not
-What the avg temp of your 942 HDD?


----------



## Shani (Sep 23, 2004)

Paradox-sj said:


> I noticed in the diag screen (menue 6-3) that my 942 HDD has avg temp of 111 degrees.
> -Curious if that is considered hot or not


Same - avg 111.
My 942 is in a cabinet, no extra fans but I keep the front doors partly open to help air flow.

High temp = 118
Low temp = 102


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

Interesting. My average is also 111. High also 118. But my low is 107. Mine is sitting on the top of my RPTV, so it gets lots of air.


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

When I go to "disk drive", tab, it's grayed out. Do you think they changed the firmware in my receiver? I got it about 3 weeks ago?


----------



## Gutter (May 4, 2005)

What I did was to put 1/4 inch spacers under each of the feet of the 942. That greatly improves the airflow and operating temprature.


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

SingleAction said:


> When I go to "disk drive", tab, it's grayed out. Do you think they changed the firmware in my receiver? I got it about 3 weeks ago?


ditto. also on 283.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

SingleAction said:


> When I go to "disk drive", tab, it's grayed out. Do you think they changed the firmware in my receiver? I got it about 3 weeks ago?


The hard drive tab has always been greyed out - that's not the right place. Go to "Counters" and press the "page down" key. The HDD temps are 17, 18, and 19.


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

Bichon said:


> The hard drive tab has always been greyed out - that's not the right place. Go to "Counters" and press the "page down" key. The HDD temps are 17, 18, and 19.


Thanks!


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

My average is 106. It's in a cabinet, but the doors are open pretty much all the time. There's a 3/4" wide slot in the bottom of the enclosure right below the 942 to help with air flow. 

John


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

My average is 102 with a high of 113. My 942 is elevated, in an enclosed cabinet with a fan in the back.

Thanks, Bichon. I never knew those other screens were there!


----------



## Sitedrifter (Dec 11, 2005)

My Average is 100 with a max of 118. It sits on an open glass shelf. it has been through a few FSCK's though. Wonder what OS it is? BSDi, Linux, FreeBSD, Solaris?


Site


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

My ave is 116
High 125
Low 109

Located under tv on a glass shelf with space all around it.


----------



## parlyle (Dec 19, 2003)

OK! What am I doing wrong?
I go to "Counters" but can't toggle to the left and scroll. I have SW-283, so that isn't the problem. Could anybody let me know if the 942 is trash or am I not doing something correctly.

Thanks for the response........HELP
Lyle


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

You don't toggle to the left. Once you select counters you simply use the page up/down keys to move through the list


----------



## rickaren (Jan 22, 2003)

I checked mine and it was 118. I had trouble with modified dual drive DirecTV TiVo with hard drives failures even with cool boxes under them, running 135-140 before they started using the new hard drives that run only 5400 rpm's instead of 7400 rpm's. Heat was the killer of many UTV boxes, too.


----------



## parlyle (Dec 19, 2003)

n0qcu said:


> You don't toggle to the left. Once you select counters you simply use the page up/down keys to move through the list


Well, mine was:
High: 118º
Low: 105º
Average: 111º

It sure is nice to have help, thanks again

Lyle


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

Mine was: 
Avg. = 104
High = 118
Low = 60 - What's up with 60 degrees?

My other 942 had:
Avg. = 107
High = 123
Low =107
Tom in TX


----------



## barrsurf (Sep 20, 2005)

Mine is apparently way too hot. High of 143, low 82 and average 129. It's in a cabinet on top of a cd player and under a dvd. I've got about 1/2 inch on top, but nothing on the bottom. I guess I'd better get a fan for the cabinet. Does anyone know how to reset the temp to check if the fan is working?


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

Tom in TX said:


> Low = 60 - What's up with 60 degrees?
> Tom in TX


Probably new off that cold UPS truck.

low: 68
high: 118
avg: 95


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

Low: 105 °F
Avg: 111 °F
High: 118 °F

I haven't seen much change after I added a ½" spacer to the bottom of my 942, maybe a few degrees. It sites on top my Mits 55" RPTV. I want to move it inside my Entertainment center, but I'm concerned about the HDD temperature now.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

Who makes the HDD in the 942? If we know that we can go to their web site and see/read the operating specs for the drive...

Then we will know what temp range is acceptable


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

The drive has been reported as being a Western Digital WD2500JD. Their spec sheet lists an operating range of 41° F to 131° F.

http://www.westerndigital.com/en/products/products.asp?DriveID=59


----------

